# [SOLVED] Fallout 3 freezes?



## Diablosblizz (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey, I just purchased Fallout 3 and I'm having some issues. The game runs fine, with no lag but it freezes some times. I've read online in some forums that the game freezes often, but I can't seem to figure it out. Here's my computer specs:

2x Intel Xeon 2.8 GHz CPU with HT enabled (so I have two processors both with HT)
2 GB of DDR2 memory @ 200MHz (slow, but works)
nVidia Geforce 9500 GT 1GB DDR2 @ 550Mhz core.

Windows 7 Ultimate
Kaspersky Internet Security for antivirus
GPU video driver: 190.38
DirectX: 11.0 (not sure if you need this)
nVidia Control panel version 2.7.130.16 (not sure if you need this also)

So, I've allowed the fallout.exe and falloutlauncher.exe in Kaspersky, and even disabled it thinking that it would block some files it may need and it still froze. I have set both programs to run in Windows XP SP3 mode with administrator access and still froze. I have tried the MaximizedWindow program which one of the moderators here suggested, still froze. Let me tell you my situation:

The first time I started my game I wasn't able to get past the baby scene (where the screen goes white and you were born) in full screen mode. I was able to get past it and play the game in windowed mode, but alas that froze after time. I am able to play the game for about 20 minutes at a time but it continuously freezes. It usually freezes (from what I can tell) when I enter a door and it attempts to load the new room. The music continues to play (not skipping or anything) just with no graphics. I can get back to my computer by CTRL + ALT + DEL and selecting task manager. So the computer isn't freezing, the game is.

I have lowered every graphical feature there is, and the same still happens. I'm not sure what to do, I'd really like to get this game working but I have no idea on where to start. I believe that it is a graphical problem, but I'm not 100% sure. I'm aware of the 196.21 driver update, but I wanted to seek some professional help before installing it.

Thank you for your support, and sorry for the long paragraphs! Kind regards.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Fallout 3 freezes?*

Are you running the 32 or 64 bit version of Windows 7?

Have you tried running the game on just one processor?

Driver 190.38 should be ok, but updating to the latest non-beta won't do any harm. 196.21 is stable if you want to give it a go.

Have you installed any of the patches yet?

The first ones (1.0.0.15 and 1.1) contain some important bug fixes. 

Patch 1.4 adds game features. 1.5 contains more bug fixes. 1.6 is a minor update, and 1.7 adds one new feature related to an expansion pack.

The patches are cumulative, so you just need to install the latest 1.7 to get all the fixes and features.

Download the US patch from *here* or via Games For Windows Live when you first log into the game.


----------



## Diablosblizz (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Fallout 3 freezes?*

_Are you running the 32 or 64 bit version of Windows 7?_
I am running 32bit version of Windows

_Have you tried running the game on just one processor?_
Will try that now and reply back.

_Driver 190.38 should be ok, but updating to the latest non-beta won't do any harm. 196.21 is stable if you want to give it a go._
I have upgraded to 196.21 just in case.

_Have you installed any of the patches yet?_
I have patched to 1.7.

EDIT: I am unable to change the process status to use one processor, I get an access denied message. I will still play with the new drivers and let you know.

EDIT EDIT: No, the new drivers aren't working. Just for having the ability to say I tried it, I changed the graphic settings to high (not Ultra). No lag, I was able to handle it, but it froze very quickly (a few steps then freeze). I dropped it down to Low, disabled VSync and it ran for about 5 minutes then froze. This was all in fullscreen.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Diablosblizz (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Fallout 3 freezes?*

Well, it has appeared that I've found the fix! Apparently Fallout has a hard time dealing with Quad cores... here's the link to the fix that worked for me if anybody is looking for it:

http://www.pdsys.org/blog/post/2009/02/07/Fallout-3-VideoDisplay-Freezes-sound-keeps-going.aspx


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Fallout 3 freezes?*

Thanks for posting your solution. I'm sure it will be very useful as more people are upgrading to multicore CPUs.


----------

